# Raccourcis pour revenir à l'écran d'accueil



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai sur mon iPhone,sous la dernière version d'iOS15,  j'ai plusieurs pages correspondantes chacune à une activité spécifique (media, lire, finances,....). Quand je suis sur l'une d'entre-elles et demande à Siri de "revenir à l'écran d'accueil" mon iPhone affiche la toute première page, comment faire pour le faire avec un raccourcis ? L'action "accéder à l'écran d'accueil" ne produit aucun changement....
Merci de votre aide


----------

